# 2008 Outback 23Rs With Add A Room



## jcjrose (May 19, 2013)

1 Owner Outback. Private sale. No pets, non-smokers and in excellent condition. 25' trailer purchased new in 2009. Dealer serviced every year. Fully loaded with all amenities including AC, rear slide, 2 queen beds (1 in front and 1 in rear slide), hardwood like vinyl floors and sleep up to 8. Also equipped with professional installed patio room (aka add a room) which provides an additional 8' x 18' of screened porch, privacy or retreat from pesky mosquito's. All new tires and bearings re-packed Spring 2012. Outdoor kitchen with hot/cold taps, sink and 2-burner range. Even has mount on exterior for the TV/DVD! Molded propane tank covers. All aluminum structure at solid built trailer at 5,080 lbs DVW. Price also includes weight distributing hitch system. Great price at $15,750.00. Act quickly, comes with 2 patio mats and a Weber Q BBQ with stand!


----------

